# Jasc Animation Shop



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone got any idea how to make an image fade into another image?

I can make the second image fade in, but it's from a transparent background and I can't figure out how to do it while making the first image fade out. Actually any type of image transition.

For example:










I'd like the first frame to remain as the background to the second frame as the second frame transitions in.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If you have Windows XP, there is a program in "Accessories" called "Windows Movie Maker" that will do what you want. Import the 2 pictures into the storyboard and add whatever transition you want from the "Edit Movie - View Video Transitions" option.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I think Sonnie needs it as an animated .gif.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I think you're right. I just found out what Jasc Animation Shop is. Oops.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, unfortunately I don't think that would give me the proper extension.

I need to break down and get something to start making Flash banners. Of course that's probably another serious learning curve that I don't need.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

If memory serves me right, you will want to select the image where you want it to start apply an image effecto f fade and choose layer opacity (right window) to be proceeding with the next image. I will check it out on wednesday when I can use the program if you still need help. Yes Macromedia Flash is very complex. 

Edit: You will need to do the animation in reverse


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I finally figured it out... during Insert Image Transition there is a "Start with" and "End with" frame. For the "End with" select "Animation Frame", which will be the next frame in the animation. Transitions make it somewhat of a larger file.


----------

